# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  غرائب القوانين

## هيثم الفقى

> • يروى أن ديكاً باض بيضة سنة 1474م في مدينة بال السويسرية، وصارت البيضة حديث الناس، وُنظرت مسألة الديك وبيضته أمام المحكمة التي أصدرت حكمها بإعدام الديك حرقاً, لأنه جاء بعمل مناف للطبيعة، ومضاد لها. وطبعاً أُحرقت البيضة كذلك. • في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير إلى شاطئ وست هارتبول بانجلترا. فقضت محكمة عسكرية بإعدامه شنقاً، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا. 
> 
> • يوجد في نيوزيلندة قانون يُلزم أصحاب الكلاب باصطحابها في نزهة مرة واحدة على الأقل كل 24 ساعة. • وفي بريطانيا قانون ينص على أن كل أسماك الحفش "التي يستخرج منها الكافيار" التي يتم صيدها في المياه البريطانية، تُعتبر مُلكاً حصرياً لملكة بريطانيا.
> 
> • بعد حظر استمر لمدة قرن تقريباً وافق البرلمان الهولندي على إصدار قانون يبيح ممارسة الرذيلة في البلاد. ويقول أنصار هذا القانون أن هذه الخطوة ستؤدي إلى تخفيض عمليات تهريب النسوة، إضافة إلى تقليل استخدام الأطفال في أعمال الرذيلة وتخفف من الجرائم. وتعتبر ممارسة الرذيلة عملاً لا يعاقب عليه القانون الهولندي بيد أنه تم حظر بيوت الدعارة عام 1911 من قبل حركة تنادي بعدم استغلال النساء، حيث اعتبرت الحركة أن النسوة اللاتي يعملن في هذا المجال هن بمثابة ضحايا. وثمة 2000 بيت دعارة موجودة في هولندا ينبغي تسجيلها لدى السلطات المحلية بغية المحافظة على إجراءات السلامة والتأكد من عدم جلب مهاجرات بصورة غير شرعية. ويبلغ عدد بائعات الهوى في هولندا 25 ألفاً، 60% منهن من المهاجرات بصورة غير شرعية.
> 
> • كان في إنكلترا في القرن السادس عشر قانون يسمح للرجال الإنكليز بضرب زوجاتهم، ولكن فقط قبل بلوغ الساعة العاشرة مساء.
> 
> • في بعض الدول ومنها بعض الولايات الأمريكية قانون يجيز الإعدام بالحقن بالإبرة السامة، وهذا شيء عادي ولكن الغريب أن هذا القانون يوجب تعقيم الإبرة السامة قبل حقنها لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام؟
> ...


هذه المقالة منقوووووولة

----------


## أم خطاب

من غرائب القوانين في دول العالم المتقدمة 


* في ( ماين ) إحدى المقاطعات الشمالية في الولايات المتحدة يمنع قانونا خروج المرء إلى الشارع دون ربط أشرطة حذائه ! 


* وفي ميرديان بولاية ميسيسبي الأمريكية يمنع الباعة من الضرب على الطبول أثناء فترة التمشي بعد الغذاء في الشوارع ! 


* أما في لاكروس بولاية ويسكونسن فيرتكب المرء خطأ قانونيا إذا قام بلعب الورق ( الكوتشينة ) في الأماكن العامة. 


* ويشترط أحد قوانين ( براينار دفي مينسوتا ) على كل رجل إطلاق لحيته لكي تكبر وتطول. 


* وفي ( هاموند , انديانا ) يرتكب الفرد عملا مخالفا للقانون إذا قام برمي بذور البطيخ على الرصيف للمشاة. 


* وفي لوس انجلوس يمنع قانونا كتابة الرسائل البريدية التي تحمل شكوى حول وجود نفايات المطابخ في غرف الفنادق. 


* أما من يقوم بتقبيل إنسان حسب العادات والتقاليد في لوس انجلوس فانه يمنع من تطويل شواربه بل عليه أن يحلقها إذا كانت موجودة. 


* وفي ( ويسكونسن ) هناك نص قانوني على أنه إذا تناول المرء وجبة طعام تكلف اكثر من 25 سنتا فمن حقه أن يحصل على 19 جراما من الجبن مع الوجبة. 


* وفي شمال ( كارولينا ) ممنوع بتاتا تناول الماء أو الحليب في القطار. 


* وفي ( رمفيرسايد , كاليفورنيا ) يرتكب الإنسان خطأ قانونيا إذا قام بتقبيل آخر على الشفاه وإذا حدث ذلك فعلى الطرفين غسل شفاههم بسائل خليط من حامض الكاربوليك وماء الورد. 


* وفي ( كونكورد اوهامبشاير ) يمنع العمال والموظفون من العمل وهم حفاة. 


* أما في نيويورك فيمنع قانونا إدخال الهيكل العظمي إلى المفروشة.

***
منقول

----------

